# Body Shop Occupancy!



## RJJ (Nov 30, 2009)

Have a plan for a Auto body shop and spray booth to be added to a car show room and repair garage. How would you classify this occupancy! Thinking H2!


----------



## globe trekker (Nov 30, 2009)

Re: Body Shop Occupancy!

RJJ,

Possibly an S-1 ( see Section 311.2 in the `06 IBC  ) as long as they do not plan to exceed

the allowable quantities of hazardous materials listed in Table 307.1(1)  in the `06 IBC.

The spray booth should have its own restrictive requirements  - - see Chapter 15 in the

`06 IFC.


----------



## hazmatpoobah (Nov 30, 2009)

Re: Body Shop Occupancy!

The introduction of a spray booth does not warrant a Group H classification. By definition, a spray booth is an appliance - the only way you can get to a Group H-2 is to exceed the MAQ and to construct a spray room.

I agree with Globe Trekker: It's a S-1 unless you have a large amount of hazardous materials, which is pretty unusual given that this industry only purchases what they consume.


----------



## RJJ (Nov 30, 2009)

Re: Body Shop Occupancy!

It seems that they are proposing to use or generate less then 220 lbs a month based on the waste hauler report/contract I just received.  This will keep them out of EPA issues. And the new pdf plan has been revised down in total area.


----------



## globe trekker (Nov 30, 2009)

Re: Body Shop Occupancy!

RJJ,

As long as they have approved type of fire [ storage ] cabinets for the materials,

you should be able to classify it as an S-1.

The plans DO have rated wall separations planned for the "addition-to-the-existing

-building", ...yes?


----------



## RJJ (Nov 30, 2009)

Re: Body Shop Occupancy!

It seems that the revised plan went from a 2600 sf room to an actual booth. Storage and containment issues I guess will be addressed. I hate these pdf's the design guys fire out for a first response. Half baked junk!

Repair shop with a booth I would have gone the first time with S1.


----------

